# My Regulator Won't Set!



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Dear Friends!

AuntieSandra and I are sitting in Our Coral, overlooking Lochalsh and Eilean Donan Castle. The snow is on the mountain tops and rain is falling all around us. Wonderful! 

WONDERFUL? BAH, HUMBUG! I've just changed gas bottles and the button on the fixed regulator won't stay depressed. :evil: I might stay depressed, if I can't resolve this problem! Until then, we have no gas.  Luckily, we have mains hook-up available. :roll:

I'm running propane through a _*rubber *_hose to the regulator which is mounted to the top of the locker, above the bottles. I've removed the hose and it seems clear. The filter on the regulator inlet is clean.

So, what do you suppose is wrong? I've tried not to pre-empt any answers, keeping an open mind. But being 500 miles from home doesn't help! Suggestions /solutions please.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A resettable button on a regulator means nothing to me (what regulator) but I doubt that if its the dreaded gunge problem a filter will show up dirty. My understanding is that the gunge condenses out of the gas within the regulator at one of the valves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Unclenorm,

Can't help except to BUMP


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Uncle Norm

Not of great help but is the gas bottle full and have you turned the gas bottle on, basic but thats the best I can do.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi UncleNorm

I don't have a button either :lol:

But if it is a Truma SecuMotion regulator then the instructions are pretty specific on "how" to press that green regulator button.

1. Open the cylinder's valve. ( have you done that :roll: )
2. Firmly press the green reset
button on the high pressure hose.
3. Press gas flow monitor reset
button (green button) on gas
pressure regulator slowly.
4. Release gas flow monitor
reset button (green button) on
gas pressure regulator slowly
(3 seconds).
If no pressure point is felt when
the button is pressed again, the
regulator is ready for operation
(repeat procedure if necessary).
Start the gas-burning devices if
desired.
If the gas cylinders are closed,
SecuMotion may switch off after
an extended period of no usage.

Truma Link <<


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*gesg*

hi,
I suspect your regulator is the new style truma motion type  if so when you change bottles the pressure sensing valve/button you need to press can some time take ages to set . mine once took 15mins while out in the rain etc :evil: . 
just persavier and keep the button pressed in , it sometimes helps getting the misses to turn on the gas at the cooker to help blead the air from system.

I would change over to the old style truma at the first chance-sell the old regulator on ebay to some fool 

tramp


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have had no problems with my securemotion regulator switch or the rupture protection one in the high pressure hose. 20 seconsds or so is the most I need to hold them in. Incedentally they do not stay in when you release them they come back out again as implied in the earlier reply from spykal regarding their operation i.e. "press the button in again etc."


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Uncle

Don't know about the button, but I do know about the gunge. 8O 

If you have it, you will be able to tell quite easily by disconnecting the hose (again!) and wiping a finger across the open end of the fitting.

If you have a gunge problem you will be able to feel an oily substance on your fingers. It's quite unmistakable, and if you do have it there's only one cure. A Gaslow stainless steel hose and a new regulator.

Been there (in the rain of course!!), got the tee shirt. :roll: :wink: 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Timberland First Class*

I spoke to Lee of Timberland Motorhomes at 4.50pm on Tuesday. Without issue, he stated that a new regulator would be in the post next morning. 

On Wednesday morning, Lee phoned to confirm that the part had a green button. :roll:

This morning, Friday, the new regulator was with me. I am some 500 miles from home, enjoying the Lochalsh snow and sunshine and rain... :roll: :wink:

It took me fifteen minutes to swap regulators and lo and behold... gas! 

So it's a huge thank you to Lee Sowerby of Timberland Motorhomes for sorting out a problem quickly and efficiently. Warm and happy bunnies now! 

And it's a huge thank you to those on MHF who also offered their help!! Much appreciated!!  8)


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Glad you're sorted Unc- so if it's a green button it's the secumotion type? and if so it doesn't stay depressed if done properly?

BTW- which site are you/were you on with EHU overlooking the castle??
Ta


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Telbell, although that's stretching the truth a little! It's chucking it down with rain, it's cloudy, not too cold at 8C and snow is promised for tomorrow!

Yes, we can see Eilean Donan Castle from where we are. And we're looking straight down Lochalsh towards Skye and the Cuillins, although the latter are veiled by the falling rain and cloud!

But we're not on a site... I have often mentioned my nephew's LIVE webcam at

www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/

If you tune in, you'll see exactly where we are. You might see Our Coral as the camera spins! We're parked round the back, next to the apartment.

Auntie Sandra and I come up here for weeks at a time, two or three times a year. We are NOT once a year visitors, as someone tried suggesting on another thread of mine!

We come here to be with family. We contribute to the economy in a significant way, visiting shops near and afar, buying from the Co-op and Jewsons at Broadford, 18 miles away. We fill-up locally, have take-aways from local restaurants...

The scenery is amazing. It's a pity that so many businesses up here close for a very long winter! :roll:

There is a camp-site 200 yards away, with a perfect view over Lochalsh to Skye. It would be ideal for meets throughout the year... but it's closed! :roll: There you go...

Stay well.  :wink:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hello Uncle Norm-thanks for the link! The weather gives a very "eerie" ambience to the views! Had a look for your coral but can't see her  
Will tune in again when the weather improves.

Drive with care and enjoy!


----------

